# Moles after melanotan 2



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, am about to start my M2 course. I am skin type 2, I can get a decent tan naturally but I have to work very hard for it, 4 hours in the sun, every other day for 5-6 days. If I do 2-3 days in the row I will burn an peal.

My biggest concern with M2 are the new moles people with fair skin tend to get. I used to get them when I was using sunbeds, and they where the reason I stopped using them. Hopefully if I use M2 at low dose 0.5mg ed I wont experience them or not as much.

I have a few questions:

-Are the new moles permanent, or will they fade away (completely) once I stop taking M2?

-How much does moles removal treatment cost in the uk?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I reckon with the low dose 0.5mg, even if you try 0.5mg eod or even as low as 0.25mg ed seems to work for a lot of people you shouldn't get many sides.

Moles can come up but sometimes it's moles that are already on your skin just becoming more prominent as they are getting darker. I can imagine the moles will not fade away but fade into the skin and become a lot less apparent.

I don't see why your so worried are you absolutely covered in them or something? if it's just a few big deal. And they usually don't like to remove moles unless necessary i.e. growing etc.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

My take on MT2 is people take far too much of it..

0.2mg every few days is more than enough to get a decent tan just use it for longer, u get far less moles that way, I think it must take a long time to build up but you NEVER go as pale as you were previously after using it


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. Will stick to low doses then.



SK-XO said:


> I don't see why your so worried are you absolutely covered in them or something? if it's just a few big deal. And they usually don't like to remove moles unless necessary i.e. growing etc.


I was reading a thread about some Australian guy who got quite few of moles from M2, and was removing them at some clinic.

Theres a pic of him









And a link to his thread http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1188698909/0


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

**** just got real. I used 5 mg already (0.5mg each day). Finally some moderate/good weather up north. Went to the park in my vest, sat down a on a bench, facing the sun for about 20 mins. 20 mins was enough to get me 'sunkissed tan'. Today, upon brushing my teeth I noticed 4 new moles. (5 in total, 1 got darker). They are all about 2mm in diameter. Not a tragedy, but I am really concerned I will get more. Therefore I decided to stop M2 for few days, and then start with 0.25mg a day.

I contacted some dermatology clinics around me. They all want over £100 for the consultation and £150 for removal of the 1st mole and £100 for any additional mole. I guess I'll pass, may get it done in some europe or asia thought.

I've researched DIY moles removal treatments, theres a link for reference if anyones having the same problem, http://health.top54u.com/post/Skin-Mole-Removal.aspx

People report very good results with iodine. I am going to give it a go.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought I was taking it easy tbh. Some chart was showing that at my weight I should be injecting over 1.2 daily.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I've successfully removed 3 moles, that have formed on my face as a side effect of M2.

I've used 40% carbamide peroxide gel. I scratched poked the mole with a needle, and then place gel on it. I had to repeat that 4-5 times a day for 3 days.

The moles scabbed and fell of.

2 days I was sunbathing for about 3 hours in the afternoon. By the night I was red like a lobster, but pain free heat free. Normally such a sun burn would sting and would be very hot, casung me to sweat.

Now that all the redness is gone I've noticed about 20, maybe 25 newly formed moles on my forearms!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DB is spot on. Most people use way too much. Loading is unnecessary. Just take a low dose of say 0.25mg pre tanning with an anti histamine for the sickness.

I got dozens of new moles from MT2 and won't be using it again for that reason.

Mole removal clinics take the p1ss, just like any kind of private practice these days. I also read about that aussie bloke but he was getting them removed for sensible prices as he doesn't live in a rip off country like us.

Apparently one doctor at my surgery loves removing them so when I can be bothered I might see if he will get rid of some of mine.


----------

